# Zeitaufwand und Lern-  Motivationskurve



## Sinzia (13. Februar 2009)

Hay,

schon lange Zeit suche ich nach einem Spiel, welches mich zwischendurch beschäftigen kann, bei dieser Suche traf ich auf EVE-online. Jetzt stellen sich mir leider ein paar Fragen, auf die ich bisher keine explizieten Antworten im Forum finden konnte.

Wie bereits oben erwähnt würde ich EVE nur zwischendurch spielen, was bei mir beduetet, dass ich schon regelmäßg online sein werde aber vielleicht auch mal nur eine Stunde am Tag und maximal zwei bzw drei. Nur wieviel Sinn macht das unterm Strich? Wieviel Zeit muss ich investieren um wirklich Spaß zu haben, oder um Fortschritte erkennen zu können. Ich erwarte nicht, nach einem Monat schon ganz groß mitmischen zu können, aber einen stetigen Fortschritt möchte ich trotzdem sehen.
Meine nächste Frage wäre wie es denn unter meinen Vorraussetzungen mit der Lern/Motivationskurve aussieht? Das heißt im klartext: Macht es Spaß mit dieser begrentzten Zeit zu spielen, und wielange wird man sich eingewöhnen müssen bis man das Gröbste beherscht? (Mir ist klar das gerade das sehr Personenbezogen ist aber mich würden eure Erfahrungen interessieren).

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Arsokan (13. Februar 2009)

Mh....sehr schwer einzuschätzen alles. Ist halt sehr stark von deinen Zielen und deinen primären Tätigkeitsfeld abhängig.

Ich selbst zocke derzeit nur 1-3h am Tag wegen Arbeit. "Kapiert" habe ich das Spiel noch nicht ganz, und das wo ich schon 4 Jahre dabei bin. Ab März wird das ganze dann noch gleich ein wenig komplexer mit den neuen Möglichkeiten. 

Die Lernkurve ist, anders als bei anderen MMO's, sehr steil, ja fast invertiert an manchen stellen. Gerade denkst du du hast alles Verstanden und dann kommt irgendwer daher und belehrt dich eines besseren. 

Das Spiel ist im Großen und Ganzen als "Sandbox" Game Ausgelegt. Du bekommst eine art Regelwerk und gewisse Grenzen auferlegt, alles andere ist deiner eigenen Entwicklung überlassen. Soll heißen, nur weil du ursprünglich als Industrial angefangen hast musst du nicht dabei bleiben. Wenn dir etwas Spaß macht, dann vertiefe deine Skills in den entsprechenden Bereichen und du kannst alles genau so erlernen wie jeder andere. 

Nun zum Thema Einstieg. Das ist der Teil wo du die größsten Probleme haben wirst. Am Anfang scheint dir alles extrem Teuer, groß und du wirst auch eine Art Informationsüberreizung erleben. Es ist einfach sehr viel auf einmal das du beachten musst. Das beste was du machen kannst ist es dich einer Spielergemeinschaft anzuschließen und mit denen zu reden was die brauchen. Die ersten 4-6 Wochen wirst du nur wenig an deinen aktiv nützlichen Fähigkeiten machen können, da auf lange sicht zunächst die Learningskills prio haben. Du wirst es nach sp. 6 Monaten als die wichtigste "investition" erachten die du getätigt hast. Alles in allen brauchst du am Anfang etwas um 25 Millionen an Startkapital für notwendige Skills. Am leichtesten geht dies, wenn du dich ein paar erfahreneren Mitspielern anschließt die Missionen im sogenannten Highsec oder auch Empire fliegen, da du hier auch zunächst keine PvP Aktionen fürchten musst. Dazu ist es am sinnigstens sich nen Cruiser zuzulegen und dann als Supportwingmen mitzufliegen. Alleine dein Anteil am Kopfgeld der Gegner die angegriffen werden sollte mehr bringen als wenn du alleine Anfängermissionen fliegst.

Solltest du dich entscheiden in das Spiel einzusteigen schick mir ne PN hier mit deinen IG Namen und ich werde dich Kontaktieren. Andere hier werden dir sicher auch gerne behilfliche sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (13. Februar 2009)

kan ich mich da auch irgendwie ein klincken würde nämlich gerne alle Facetten in eve Kennenlernen das Heist auch was im 0.0 so an der Tagesordnung ist. Falls ja mein ingame Name ist erunamon


----------



## heralin (13. Februar 2009)

du willst 0.0? dann schliess dich einer corp an die dort zuhause ist! das wichtigste in eve ist meiner meinung nach, einfach das zu machen was einen interessiert. man sollte nicht al zu lange planen, einfach rein ins getümmel und spaß haben. die leute im 0.0 werden dir schon sagen wie der hase läuft. ;>

bei eve kommt es wie schon so oft erwähnt immer drauf an was genau du machst, und wie intensiv du es machst. daran misst man eigentlcih wieviel spass man selbst hat und auch wieviel zeit man in das spiel steckt. wie du siehst zocke ich auch warhammer online. was mich nicht dran hindert in eve ein zu logen und dort pew pew zu machen. es ist nicht schlimm wenn du mal einen monat nicht gespielt hast, dann hängst du equip mässig niemaden hinterher oder so.

wenn vielleicht jemand mal fragen hat oder nicht weiter kommt schickt mir hier im forum einfach eine PM. bin gern bereit neuligen zu helfen.


----------



## Sinzia (14. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Tipps, ich habe mich gestern Abend erst nochmal so grob informiert und habe beschlossen eine Kämpfer Kariere zu starten, weil ich hoffe das hier Abwechslung und nicht zu hoher Anspruch sich die Waage halten.


----------



## xxkabalxx (14. Februar 2009)

Es gibt da ein Diagramm das die Lernkurve am realistischsten darstellt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im offiziellen deutschen Forum gibt es eine gute Linksammlung für alle EvE-Anfänger, Ingame gibt es auch einen deutschen Hilfechannel: der heisst "Hilfe"


----------



## Exeone (14. Februar 2009)

heralin schrieb:


> du willst 0.0? dann schliess dich einer corp an die dort zuhause ist! das wichtigste in eve ist meiner meinung nach, einfach das zu machen was einen interessiert. man sollte nicht al zu lange planen, einfach rein ins getümmel und spaß haben. die leute im 0.0 werden dir schon sagen wie der hase läuft. ;>
> 
> bei eve kommt es wie schon so oft erwähnt immer drauf an was genau du machst, und wie intensiv du es machst. daran misst man eigentlcih wieviel spass man selbst hat und auch wieviel zeit man in das spiel steckt. wie du siehst zocke ich auch warhammer online. was mich nicht dran hindert in eve ein zu logen und dort pew pew zu machen. es ist nicht schlimm wenn du mal einen monat nicht gespielt hast, dann hängst du equip mässig niemaden hinterher oder so.
> 
> wenn vielleicht jemand mal fragen hat oder nicht weiter kommt schickt mir hier im forum einfach eine PM. bin gern bereit neuligen zu helfen.



das prop ist ja eine coorp zu finden die auch trial newbies annimmt habe gehört das das nicht gerne gemacht wird


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (14. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> das prop ist ja eine coorp zu finden die auch trial newbies annimmt habe gehört das das nicht gerne gemacht wird


Bedingung für Hilfe der Corp an Neue is die Verfügbarkeit von Leuten, (zeitlich) welche das Wissen vermitteln können. Es wird meiner Überzeugung nach (Erfahrung aus 2 fortnighttrials) gerne gemacht, kann aber aus Zeitgründen nicht geleistet werden. Das kann "nur" der Kanal für Neue Spieler bieten, soabld man sich ein Schema erarbeitet hat die geballte Kraft der Fragen und Antworten in dessen Verkehrssprache zu nutzen. >im übrigen muß man den Umgang mit den Chats und der jeweiligen Verkehrssprache sowieso lernen<
Aufgaben in der Corp/Alli bekommt man natürlich über Anwesenheit bei/an Aktionen ! Die eigene Spielzeit ist da eher unbedeutend, weil man zumindest am Anfang wie weiter Oben beschrieben noch dabei ist bestimmte Grundskills aufzumotzen. Das entspricht der Handhabung in wohl allen MMO mit Zusammenschlüssen von Spielern.
Verschiedene Corps suchen nach Piloten mit betimmten Vorlieben, man braucht als Newbye nur z.B. im deutschen Eve-Forum zu posten "mag kampforientiertes Spielen", "mag Mining", "will in Sektor 0,0" ect. und Du wirst beobachtet, auch darauf mit speziell darauf ausgerichteten Skillreihenfolgen angesprochen.


----------



## heralin (14. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> das prop ist ja eine coorp zu finden die auch trial newbies annimmt habe gehört das das nicht gerne gemacht wird




es gibt viele corps die gerne trails aufnehmen. junge chars sind formbar, man kann dich genau so skillen lassen wie es für die corp gerade gebraucht wird. selbst im 0.0 gibt es corps die trail accs aufnehmen. aber man sollte vorsichtig sein, erstmal muss man logischer weise gucken ob der weg zu dem man gedrängt wird auch der eigene ist. ausserdem gibt es auch sehr böse buben in eve. man wird beschenkt man wird gepusht, um eines tages voll aus dem all gepustet zu werden. dann wird man ausgelacht und aus der corp gekickt. hat es alles schon gegeben. eine kleine grund paranoia ist nie schelcht in eve. :> aber sowas gehört zum glück nicht zur regel. mit sowas muss man halt eher rechnen wenn man sich einer piraten corp anschließt als einer industrie corp. geh einfac mal auf eve-online.de, dort kannst du dich ein wenig umsehen was für corps um spieler buhlen. oder pack einfach mal eine eigene suche rein, aber vorsicht, sowas kann schnell dein postfach sprengen ;>

Sinzia: wilkommen in new eden! :>
xxkabalxx: musste eben sehr lachen, das bild war mir noch nicht bekannt


----------



## Exeone (16. Februar 2009)

habe mal eine anfrage im eve forum gestellt bzg. Corp. und unglaublich wie schnell ich antworten bekomme, und vor allem wie viel. da weis man ja gar nicht wo man hin soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TackLash (16. Februar 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> habe mal eine anfrage im eve forum gestellt bzg. Corp. und unglaublich wie schnell ich antworten bekomme, und vor allem wie viel. da weis man ja gar nicht wo man hin soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oje... schau Dir die bitte in aller Ruhe an. Da kommt erst mal ein Haufen Müll. Die wirklich guten Corps erkennt man am Entstehungsdatum, an der memberzahl und vor allem daran, dass sie in einer baständigen Allianz mit 0.0 Raum sind.

So kannst Du hier einfach sehen, wer wo sitzt: Influence Map

Und hier sogar ganz detailliert die Allianzen aufgeführt sind: Dotlan Alliances


Viel Glück. Nimm bitte nicht die erstbeste.


----------



## Exeone (16. Februar 2009)

habe ich auch nicht vor werde mich da intensiv mit beschäftigen, aber danke für den hinweis


----------



## X1Alpha (16. Februar 2009)

wobei es aber auch spaß machen kann einer jungen corp beim wachsen zu zusehen und eventuell sogar dabei zu sein wenn die corp ihre ersten richtigen erfolge feiert.


----------



## Knallfix (17. Februar 2009)

TackLash schrieb:


> Oje... schau Dir die bitte in aller Ruhe an. Da kommt erst mal ein Haufen Müll. Die wirklich guten Corps erkennt man am Entstehungsdatum, an der memberzahl und vor allem daran, dass sie in einer baständigen Allianz mit 0.0 Raum sind.
> 
> Viel Glück. Nimm bitte nicht die erstbeste.



das ist imo so nicht ganz richtig.
es gibt sehr viele erfolgreiche und rundum zufriedene corps, die mit 0,0 nichts am hut haben.
seien es söldner, trader, missionrunner, piraten oder einfach nur leute die genug haben vom stress und der arbeit die erfolgreiches und dauerhaftes bestehen im 0,0 erfordert.
wichtig ist imo nur eins bei der corpwahl:
es sollten ziele vorhanden sein, auf die man zusammen hinarbeiten will.
eve ist eines der wenigen wirklichen MMOS, alleine ist man (fast) nichts. nur in der gruppe kann man wirklich etwas erreichen.
ein dickes konto zählt da nicht zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geld bekommt man in eve hinterher geschmissen ab einem bestimmten level.

und regel nr1. traue niemanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalpinguin (27. Februar 2009)

Jepps dem Hinweis mit einer Beständigen Corp kann ich nur Empfehlen. Alternativ immer den Anfang über Eve Acadmey


----------



## Meruca (3. März 2009)

Metalpinguin schrieb:


> Jepps dem Hinweis mit einer Beständigen Corp kann ich nur Empfehlen. Alternativ immer den Anfang über Eve Acadmey




Habs selber nicht so gemacht aber hätte es machen sollen denn so hätt ich mir einige Zeit und Ärger erspart.
Es ist halt in diesem Spiel sehr wichtig sich eigene Ziele zu setzen denn in Eve wird einem nichts vorgekaut wie in anderen spielen wo man nach seiner Charaktererstellung in einer Rolle gefangen ist und nur durch neuer Charaktererstellung in eine andere Rolle schlüpfen kann.
Sehe es grad selber bei mir, bin nur auf PVP ausgerichtet und für die Corp brauchen wir wen der Shoppen fliegt um den Hangar mit Muni, Capboostern und anderem Zeug zu befüllen, hab jetzt ne Iteron MK3 und finds Frachterfliegen sehr toll, darum werd ich auf ne Obelisk skillen und mal ein wenig Traden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



_Meruca_


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2009)

Traue niemanden...nicht einmal uns^^

Ich würd aucvh gern Eve-Online spieln...allerdirngs hab ich nen Mac-Mini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und auf denen läuft Eve-online ned :<

Du kannst im Eve-Online auch voll als Politiker einsteigen^^


----------



## Metalpinguin (8. März 2009)

jein problem bei der politker posten in eve ist du brauchst vertrauen der leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also musst schon sehr charismatische führungsart haben und dich schnell hoch arbeiten das es geht nur das wird schwer mach bar da in der regel mit hohen posten sachen wie fc oder super cap oder logistik aufgaben kommen die ohne nötige ( lange skills ) schwer zu realisieren sind


----------



## Fedaykin (11. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Du kannst im Eve-Online auch voll als Politiker einsteigen^^



Ach wirklich? Das wusste ich garnicht...


----------



## Arsokan (11. März 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ach wirklich? Das wusste ich garnicht...



Voll ist auch ein wenig optimistisch. Es gibt viele Spieler die halt eine Rolle eines Vermittlungsmannes einnehmen. Dies ist aber i.d.R. eher bei sehr großen Allianzen der Fall wo halt "Innenpolitische" und "Aussenpolitische" Kontakte genutzt werden (müssen). 

Du kannst dich natürlich für das CSM (Council of Stelar Managment) bewerben und wählen lassen. Ein Kreis von Spielern, die direkt als Kontakt zur CCP "Riege" dienen und Spieleranliegen direkt vortragen in den entsprechenden Treffen. Quasi ein demokratisch gewählter Spielerrat. 
Aber Politik als solches hat nichts mit den "Gameskills" als eher mit den "Softskills" zu tun die jemand wirklich besitzt.


----------



## Turican (14. März 2009)

in Eve erreichst du nichts mit können.90% der Spieler haben 2-3 Accounts und lassen dort ihre Bots laufen die ISK machen.
Das miese PvP kannst du nur mit 3-4 Jahre alten Accounts und reichen großen Corps bestehen.D.h die Leute werden dir immer Jahre voraus sein,ein sau dämliches Konzept.

Aber die schwachen Spielerzahlen zeigen wie schlecht es ist.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (14. März 2009)

Nun, da muss ich dir Wiedersprechen. 1. ja es gibt Bot user. Diese werden auch dementsprechend gejagt im Spiel sowohl von GMs als auch von Spielern. Es gibt viele Multi Account Spieler das stimmt, gibt es bei anderen Spielen aber auch. Wer PVP/PVE machen will und gleichtzeitig auch Mining oder Produktion betreiben will kommt nicht darum herum. Man kann pro Account nur 3 Chars erstellen und davon kann immer nur 1 zur zeit Skills lernen.

Ich hab darum zum beispielt einen Account dessen Char ich auf Kampf Skills Spezialisiere und einen Account mit einem Industrial/Mining Char drauf. Beide spiele ich oft Paralell. Wenn ich mit dem Indu Char Mine dann Hauler (Transportiere) ich die Abgebauten Erze mit meinem anderen Char auf die Station.

Zum Skill vorwurf. Da kann ich nur Lachen. Es gab leute die haben sich Neue Chars angelegt und sofort auf PVP Spezialisiert und dann die Piraten Laufbahn eingeschlagen und sie hatten Erfolg. Auch ein neuer Char kann wenn er sich Spezialisiert schnell mit den großen Aufschliessen. Er wird zuerst nicht auf eine so große auswahö an Schiffen die er Fliegen kann zurück greifen können aber das ist ja auch Egal. Das kommt dann irgndwann. 

Das wichtigste ist Erfahrung Sammeln. Wann greife ich einen anderen Spieler an? Wann lass ich es lieber sein und sehe zu das ich Land gewinne. Wie bewege ich mich durch Unsichere Gebiete? Wie umgehe ich Gatecamps? Wie verhalte ich mich in einer Flotte? Mit welchem Schiffe darf ich mich mit wem anlegen mit wem besser nicht? Wie greife ich an, aus entfernung, aus der nähe? Wie verhindere ich das der Gegner entkommt ohne selber am entkommen gehindert zu sein wenn es Schlecht aussieht? Hat der gegner ein System weiter seine Freunde sitzen die Sofort auf mich Springen wenn ich ihn angreife? Wie verhalte ich mich als Pilot einer Bestimmte Schiffsklasse? Wie nehme ich diese Rolle am besten ein? Welche gibt es überhaupt? Tackler, Logistiker, Bait, Tank, Damage Dealer, Dictor Pilot, Battleship Pilot, etc etc...

Also mit deiner Aussage unterstreichst du nur deine unwissenheit wie es mir scheint.
Also unterlass bitte solche aussagen in Zukunft sonst wird man dich hier Schnell abstempeln und das Geflame geht los... und das will ich nicht hier in diesem Teil des Forums.


----------



## Fedaykin (14. März 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> in Eve erreichst du nichts mit können.



Quelle??



Turican schrieb:


> 90% der Spieler haben 2-3 Accounts und lassen dort ihre Bots laufen die ISK machen



Quelle??



Turican schrieb:


> Das miese PvP kannst du nur mit 3-4 Jahre alten Accounts und reichen großen Corps bestehen.D.h die Leute werden dir immer Jahre voraus sein,ein sau dämliches Konzept.



Ach ist das so? Interessant...



Turican schrieb:


> Aber die schwachen Spielerzahlen zeigen wie schlecht es ist.



Quelle??


Alles in allem ein überaus lächerlicher Post, schade um die verschwendete Zeit!

so long

Edit: hab mir mal Deine letzten Post angeschaut....kein Wunder, dass solch geistiger Erguss von Dir kommt. Dies zieht sich wie ein roter Faden durch sämtliche Posts deinerseits.


----------



## Meruca (14. März 2009)

Zum Thema man erreicht nur was mit massig Spielziet von 3-4 jahren im PVP...


Pirate


Wenn du ned auf den Kopf gefallen bist und dich mit dem Spiel beschäfftigt hast ists recht einfach was im PVP zu packen.


2 Memberslots frei bei mir in der PVP Corp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also meldet euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (14. März 2009)

Um Himmels willen, jetzt lasst euch doch nicht von Turican trollen!

Der macht seit Monaten nichts anderes als in der MMOG Welt jenseits von
World of Warcraft rumflamen, bei minimaler Kompetenz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meruca (14. März 2009)

Lasse ich mich doch ned, dies ist nur ein toller Grund diesen Link zu posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (15. März 2009)

Turican ist so ein Kandidat, die ich in letzter Zeit dauernd anprangere. Nichts zum Thema beitragen, sondern nur ihren haltlosen Senf abgeben. Rein dazu da, anderen Spielern ihre Sache mies zu machen.

Aber soweit mir von einem Mod gesagt wurde, wenn die Postings eines Users nur dazu dienen andere zu Provozieren, werden sie sich auch dementsprechend darum kümmern.


Zum Thema

Ich interessiere mich auch sehr für Eve, allerdings schreckt mich die Tatsache ab, dass man vermutlich über sehr gute Englischkenntnisse verfügen sollte und meine sind da schon ziemlich eingerostet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Meruca (15. März 2009)

Ist schon von Vorteil allerdings kommst du auch mit eher schlechten gut zurecht, such dir ne Deutsche Corp, schau viel aufs eve-online.de forum denn da steht fast alles was man wissen sollte (SuFu benutzen und ned für jede Frage n neuen Thread aufmachen^^).
Das Tutorial 1mal komplett durchspielen und ned Brain afk sein dabei denn is schon wichtig in dem Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und steck dir selber ein Ziel, denn dies ist kein WoW wo dir alles vorgekaut wird, hier ist eigeninitiative gefragt, mach das worauf du Lust aber lebe mit Konsequenzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (15. März 2009)

Keine Sorge, ich war noch nie daran interessiert “Brain afk” zu sein. Ich suche eher die Herausforderung und ich will sogar Konsequenzen auf meine Handlungen sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir geht es zur Zeit wie vielen anderen, ich kann zum ersten, Elfen/Orks nicht mehr soviel abgewinnen und das wäre noch nicht so schlimm, wenn man wenigstens nicht so eingeschränkt in den Spielwelten wäre.

Ich werde mir die nächsten Tage mal die Testversion laden und mich genauer damit befassen. Vorher stöbere ich noch durch alle Foren und suche eventuelle Guides für einzelne Zweige in Eve, in deren Richtung man gehen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Gromthar (15. März 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Ich werde mir die nächsten Tage mal die Testversion laden und mich genauer damit befassen. Vorher stöbere ich noch durch alle Foren und suche eventuelle Guides für einzelne Zweige in Eve, in deren Richtung man gehen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lies Dir am Anfang nicht zu viel durch. Es gibt bei EvE so viele Möglichkeiten, dass man als Rookie fast erschlagen wird von Spieletipps. Spiels einfach an, schau Dir das neue Tutorial und überlege Dir wärenddessen ob Du lieber Fighter, Producer, Miner oder Trader sein möchtest. Die Infos dazu suchst Du dir erst dann selektiert heraus. Alles andere wäre Reizüberflutung. ^^


----------



## Shagkul (15. März 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Lies Dir am Anfang nicht zu viel durch. Es gibt bei EvE so viele Möglichkeiten, dass man als Rookie fast erschlagen wird von Spieletipps. Spiels einfach an, schau Dir das neue Tutorial und überlege Dir wärenddessen ob Du lieber Fighter, Producer, Miner oder Trader sein möchtest. Die Infos dazu suchst Du dir erst dann selektiert heraus. Alles andere wäre Reizüberflutung. ^^



Ja mach ich, danke euch für die Tipps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Meruca (15. März 2009)

Ich würde ohne Infos Trial runter laden und in Ruhe das Tutorial 1-2mal spielen, dann Missionen fliegen (Quests) da kann man sich dann aussuchen was man für Missis fliegen will, da würd ich erstmal n paar Kampfeinsätze fliegen damit du n Gefühl fürs Schiff bekommst, sobald dies passiert ist Transporte fliegen das du ein wenig rum kommst und dann mal weiter schauen^^


----------



## Exeone (15. März 2009)

jip würd ich auch so machen habe mir auch mal das neue tut angesehen und es ist echt gut mann kann  nach den ersten 2 Missionen entscheiden in welche Richtung mann grob möchte und alles wird wunderbar erklärt


----------



## Metalpinguin (17. März 2009)

der carrerguide is auch sehr nett er stellt alle grossen bereiche von eve kurz vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tranquilitas (27. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich Gnadelwarz nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Apropos Gnadelwarz, ich glaub den Namen gibs nicht so oft, bis du DER Gnadelwarz der früher in der Gilde der Germanen war?

Ich spiele mittlerweile über ein Jahr Eve, mit wachsender Begeisterung, soviel zur Langzeitmotivation. Mittlerweile 3 aktive Accounts die ich auch gleichzeitig spiele, viel effektiver als jeder Bot ;-)

Tranquilitas
aka
Kickaha


----------



## Altsahir (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo an alle Kapselpiloten und an solche, die es werden wollen.

Ich habe hier einen sehr gutes Posting im eveger Forum gefunden. Ein kleiner Guide von einem neuen für neue ... Schön geschrieben und extrem empfehlenswert.

So long, and fly safe o7

Edit: Link vergessen (D'Oh)

--> http://www.eveger.de/forum/showthread.php?t=20911 <--


----------



## Gnadelwarz (28. Mai 2009)

Tranquilitas schrieb:


> Da kann ich Gnadelwarz nur voll und ganz zustimmen. Apropos Gnadelwarz, ich glaub den Namen gibs nicht so oft, bis du DER Gnadelwarz der früher in der Gilde der Germanen war?



Genau der bin ich *g* Hey Kick altes Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie gehts dir denn so? Hab ja lange nix von dir gehört *g* Ich hab mich in diversen online RPGs rumgetrieben wie du auf meinem Profil sehen kannst. Mit Max[GdG] hab ich immer noch kontakt, mit dem rest nicht mehr. Waren aber auch zum schluss wirklich fast zu viel leute bei der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ma gucken, GdG Rivavel mit Diablo 3? Ich hoffe es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und so lang treibe ich mich weiter in EVE herum. Mein ingame nick ist Gnadelwarzerl, hau mich ma in deine Friendlist bzw schreib mir ne EVE-Mail.

@Altsahir Jo der Guide sieht gut aus. Werd ich mal in meinen Linksammel sticky hier im Forum dranhängen.


----------



## Anusanna (3. Oktober 2009)

Moin,
ich nutze diesen Thread mal um meine Frage zu stellen.
Mein Trialaccount läuft noch 4 Tage. Ich habe bislang die Mining und Gefechts Tutorials durch und, mal abgesehen von dem Wirtschaftstutorial, habe ich keine Ahnung wie es danach weiter gehen soll. Klaro, in erster Linie weiterhin Quests um dieses simple Game weiter zu verstehen. 
Ich frage mich nur wie weit man mit Questen kommt!? Bzw., wieviele Aufgaben/Quest gibt es eigentlich? Kommt man bald an einem Punkt wo es keine mehr gibt? Wie geht es dann weiter? 

MfG


----------



## Gromthar (3. Oktober 2009)

Quests? Weiterkommen?

Ich verstehe nicht so richtig worauf Du hinaus willst. Es gibt bei EvE kein allgemeines Spielziel. Ziele steckt man sich selbst. Such Dir am besten eine Corp und steige bei denen ins Spiel einund überleg dir vorher was genau Du eigentlich machen möchtest. Crafting, Mining, Trading, PvP, PvE? Die Interessen sind so vielfältig wie die Möglichkeiten.


----------



## RinderteufelXL (3. Oktober 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich nutze diesen Thread mal um meine Frage zu stellen.
> Mein Trialaccount läuft noch 4 Tage. Ich habe bislang die Mining und Gefechts Tutorials durch und, mal abgesehen von dem Wirtschaftstutorial, habe ich keine Ahnung wie es danach weiter gehen soll. Klaro, in erster Linie weiterhin Quests um dieses simple Game weiter zu verstehen.
> Ich frage mich nur wie weit man mit Questen kommt!? Bzw., wieviele Aufgaben/Quest gibt es eigentlich? Kommt man bald an einem Punkt wo es keine mehr gibt? Wie geht es dann weiter?
> ...



Liebes Anusanna,

auf deiner Frage bezüglich deines weiteren Werdegangs kann man nur sagen, lass dir was einfallen! ;D In Eve gibt es kein Ziel das jeder erreichen muss. Diese Ziele steckt man sich selber und Missionen gibt es immer denn NPC -Corporation gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Entscheidend sind die Loyalitätspunkte und das Ansehen welches du durch Missionen erhälst. 
Mit Loyalitätspunkten kannst du Faction-Equipment und Faction-Ships kaufen, diese Sachen sind meistens besser als T1 oder T2 Items. Schau doch mal in einer deiner NPC Corp Stationen nach wo du bisher am meisten Missionen geflogen bist. Im Stationsmenü findest du ein Button wo du zum Loyalitätspunkte-Händler kommst, such dir was feines aus.
Das Ansehen bestimmt auf welchen Level du Missionen fliegen kannst. Für die Mission-Levels solltest du den passenden Shiptype verwenden. Level 1 Frigates, Level 2 Cruisers, Level 3 Battlecruisers und Level 4 Battleships. Nimm dir Zeit für die Skills um Level 4 zu fliegen denn des öfteren warpscrambeln dich dort NPC Frigates und dein Schlachtschiff könnte schnell Weltraummüll werden. Umso höher der Level, umso mehr ISK, Loyalitätspunkte und Ansehen wirst du für eine Mission erhalten.
Ausserdem kannst du ab einen Ansehen von mindestens 8.0 einen Jump Clone in der jeweiligen NPC-Corp Station anlegen, dieser ist praktisch wenn du in Eve an mehreren Orten aktiv sein willst oder einen Clone benutzen möchtest der keine Implantate im Kopf hat aufgrund eines 0.0 Space Besuchs. Ausserdem hat Ansehen einfluss darauf wieviel die Corp vom raffinierten Material einbehält, das ist aber Interessanter für Miner.
Nun hab ich schon wieder mehr geschrieben als ich wollte. Also Quests gibt es immer! Erweiter deinen Account zum Vollwertigen und schliesse dich einer Corporation an. In diesen Forum gibt es einen frischen Thread wo sich eine interessante Corp vorstellt, diese haben auch ein Mentoren-Programm um Einsteigern das leben leichter zu machen.
An deiner stelle würde ich PvP Skills reinschmeissen Interceptoren Skillen und an Flotten-Fights im 0.0 Space teilnehmen - hoffe du hast Sitzfleisch und Nerven aus Stahl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In ruhigeren Momenten im 0.0 Space jagt man Ratten (NPCs in den Belts) oder gibt Minern Deckung das sie nicht gestört werden beim Erzschürfen. Mit Scanning Skills kann man auch Komplexe und anderes auscannen. Komplexe sind wie Instanzen, viele Gegner, viel Kopfgeld und viele tolle Items zum verscheuern im Empire.

Hoffe konnte dir helfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG Rindvieh


----------



## Anusanna (4. Oktober 2009)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Quests? Weiterkommen?
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht so richtig worauf Du hinaus willst.



So geht es mir ja auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alles was ich bislang gesehen habe sind die Tutorials. Also NPC Quests/Aufgaben. Nun frage ich mich, wenn es immer so weiter geht, wie viele NPC Aufgaben das Spiel hat. Nunja, die eigentliche Frage ist jetzt, ob ich gewählt bin, mir dieses Spiel in seiner Komplexität an zu tun.
Nach Rinderteufels Post weiß ich noch weniger was ich will, bzw wie es weiter geht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Getränkefachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Ganz Ruhig Anusanna^^

Also..."Quests" (nachfolgen von mir als "Missionen" bezeichnet,denn so heißen sie in Eve^^) gibt's immer. Irgendwo sitzt immer nen Agent der dir Aufgaben gibt.
Was Rinderteufel versucht hat dir zu sagen ist eigentlich ganz einfach.

Nehmen wir einfach mal an,du fliegts jetzt nach den Tutorials Missionen für Agent Heinz-Hubert. Heinz-Hubert gehört der Alliierten-Weltraum-Müllman-Corporation an. Die AWMC ist eine NCS-Corporation. Wenn du nun immer brav Aufgaben für Heinz-Hubert erledigst bekommst du Loyalitätspunkte (LP) und Ansehen.
Mit den LP kannst du dann irgendwann im LP-Shop der AWMC nette Items kaufen.
Und wenn dein Ansehen immer schön weiter ansteigt,kannst du auch irgendwann Missionen für Heinz-Huberts Kollegen fliegen.
Die sind dann schwerer (Heinz-Hubert hat dir immer nur Level1 Missionen gegeben und seine Kollegen haben nun Level2-5 Missionen für dich), bringen aber auch mehr Kohle.

Bei mehrmaligem durchlesen von Rinderteufels Post fällt mir gerade auf,das er verdammt viele Infos rausgehauen hat,mit der du nach dem Tutorial noch nicht wirklich was anfangen kannst...kein Wunder das du verwirrt bist. XD

Naja...und wenn du nicht weißt,was du in Eve machen willst würd ich mich an deiner Stelle einfach mal hinsetzten,evtl die Tutorials nochmal machen und mir dann überlegen,was davon mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat und dann in die Richtung gehen.
Wie bereits gesagt wurde,in Eve muss man sich nunmal seine eigenen Ziele setzten.

Nehm mich als beispiel...hab als Miner im Empire angefangen und bin nun PvPler in Ausbildung der im 0.0 wohnt.^^

Ansonsten...ingame einfach mal Rhas Anubisat anschreiben,das bin ich. Und ich helfe gerne :-)


----------



## Lexort (5. Oktober 2009)

Anusanna schrieb:


> So geht es mir ja auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Tuturial soll Dir nur per Missionen das Spiel grundsätzlich zeigen, ansonsten sind Missionen ein Weg von Vielen in EVE schlicht Deine Brötchen zu verdienen (was heißt die normalen Agenten geben Dir immer wieder Missionen bis Du jede im Halbschlaf machen kannst weil Du sie schon 300x geflogen bist) , aber man kommt auch gut durchs Spiel ohne jemals eine Mission zu fliegen. Das erste und einzige Quest was Dir EVE stellt heißt schlicht "was macht Dir Spaß?". EVE bietet Dir einfach nur eine Umgebung in der Du innerhalb der Spielmechaniken tun und lassen kannst was Du willst, Dir gehen die dicken Frachter an den Gates auf die Nerven? Dann sei einfach schneller als Concord und werd Highsecganker, Du magst Carebears im Low nicht? werde Lowsecpirat, Du hast Gottcomplexe? werde Allyleader einer 0.0 Allianz und versuch EVE zu erobern oder, oder, oder...

(BTW ich hab das alte Tuturial nach der 4 oder 5 Mission geschmissen und bin einfach losgezogen und hab mir die Welt angeschaut und was mann machen kann)


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Oktober 2009)

Gibts eigentlich eine möglichkeit meine Trainingswarteschlange zu ändern ohne mich ins Spiel einloggen zu müssen, ich hatte da irgendetwas gelesen, das käme mir nämlich sehr gelegen, mir hat anscheinend das Netzteil den Geist aufgegeben und bald läuft der letzte Skill aus :/


----------



## Getränkefachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

Nein Vermillion,soweit ich weiß geht das leider noch nicht.


----------



## Gnadelwarz (6. Oktober 2009)

Man kann seine Skillqueue etc. nicht über ein Webinterface oder so ändern. Mal sehen ob sie diese Möglichkeit mit den neuen geplanten New Eden funktionen ins spiel bringen werden. Aber ich bezweifel es. Dann müsste man ja nicht mehr einloggen bzw. müsste nur noch einloggen wenn man Spielen will oder so. Ich denke das würde selbst ccp dann doch zu weit gehen. Aber warten wir mal ab. Wenn wir nur Laut genug schreien(heulen) werden sie es uns geben, vieleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (6. Oktober 2009)

Na dann bete ich mal das es wirlich an meinem Netzteil liegt und das neue hier schnell eintrifft, auf dem Acer Mininotebook meiner Schwester kann man schlecht Eve zocken ^^


----------



## Sortus (20. Januar 2010)

Also ich geb mal meinen Beitrag dazu, ich bin leider an EVE gescheitert. Die Lernkurve ist steil, aber nicht unbezwingbar. Dies war auch nicht mein Problem, sonder eher die Motivation... Eve richtet sich meiner Meinung nach eher an den Masochistischen Spieler ^^(tut mir leid nicht 100% ernst gemeint).

Ich habe am Anfang mit großer Begeisterung meinen Schiffchen Namen gegeben, Quests geflogen, ein bisschen geminert, etc. etc... Nur irgendwann wurd mir bewusst, du machst immer das gleiche... jeden verschissenen Tag! wofür? damit ich meiner "Lernleiste", die nun nicht mehr so hungrig war, beim runterfressen der Skills zuschauen konnte... Ich hatte keinen Einfluss darauf wie lange das dauert (zumindest keinen großen).
Desweiteren gibts in Eve nichts zu sehen... garnichts... ausser Schiffe die 5pixel groß auf dem Monitor erscheinen. Steinklumpen und Stationen... Das Missionsdesign ist ermüdent. Ich sag nur täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Ich bin da ein sehr visueller Mensch... ich brauche schöne Dinge um mich.
Dann suchte ich vergeblich nach einem "roten Faden" der mich durchs Spiel leitete. Ich bin doch nur ein Schäfchen das ins gelobte Land geführt werden möchte. Da mich Ausrüstung und sowas immer (wie in anderen mmorpgs) kaum interessiert hat, war ich leider in EVE falsch...

Ansonsten ist das Spiel super Umfangreich und bietet super viel Content für Tüftler und Leute mit sehr sehr viel Geduld.

Dies soll keinen Flamepost darstellen oder sowas, nur ein hinweis darauf das EVE wirklich ein spezielles Spiel ist. schönen Tag wünsche ich euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (22. Januar 2010)

Sortus schrieb:


> Desweiteren gibts in Eve nichts zu sehen... garnichts... ausser Schiffe die 5pixel groß auf dem Monitor erscheinen. Steinklumpen und Stationen... Das Missionsdesign ist ermüdent. Ich sag nur täglich grüßt das Murmeltier. Ich bin da ein sehr visueller Mensch... ich brauche schöne Dinge um mich.
> Dann suchte ich vergeblich nach einem "roten Faden" der mich durchs Spiel leitete. Ich bin doch nur ein Schäfchen das ins gelobte Land geführt werden möchte. Da mich Ausrüstung und sowas immer (wie in anderen mmorpgs) kaum interessiert hat, war ich leider in EVE falsch...



EVE is halt was für Leute die den roten Faden nicvht mögen, mach was du willst und wenns langweilig wird mach was anders^^


----------



## MoK (27. November 2010)

@sortus

implantate und learning skills (existieren noch bis zum 14. dez) verinngern deine skillzeit dauer doch schon.... von 5 tagen auf 4 mit +3 imps.

desweiteren stimmt es nicht das es nichts zu sehn gibt, jedes system jeder planet sieht anders aus und wenn man mal ein bisschen rumscannt (ne scan frig reicht dafür) sieht man auch noch ein paar imposante bauwerke in schönem licht getaucht... sehr toll =)

meißtens sehn auch die stationen die du auf deinen reisen triffts recht unterschiedlich aus und wenn dich das missionsdesign ermüdet hat versuchs einfahc mal was mit anderem  

nach 5 jahren WoW bin ich jedenfalls begeistert.

klar aller anfang ist schwer aber dafür wird man mit einem der meiner meinung nach komplexesten und besten mmo's aufm markt bedient


----------



## Andryxa (11. Dezember 2010)

EVE is kein WOW in dem Sinn das man auch alleine klar kommt und dabei Spaß hat. Du kannst es Tatsächlich mit einer Sandbox (EVE) und Kirmes (WOW) vergleichst, bei WoW wirst du an der Hand durchs Spiel geführt an einem vorgegebenen Weg, du kannst weder Links noch Rechst abweichen. Auch alleine bekommt man da gewisses spaß. Für mich zB macht WoW zwischendurch mal 1 - 1,5 onate Spaß danach nimmer. Bei EVE wirst du in eine Riesen Sandbox geschickt wo an jeder Stelle grüppchen Sitzen und irgendetwas bauen, in einer Ecke sitzen die Eltern und passen auf was die Kinder machen so das keiner dem anderen was böses tut. Aber etwas weiter wo Mamas und Papas nicht aufpassen fängt der eigentliche Spaß erst an, man kann dem anderen Grüppchen ihre Sandburg plattretten oder mit denen eine grössere bauen. Alleine kommt man in dem Spiel nicht weit, bzw es wird schnell Langweilig.


----------



## MoK (23. Dezember 2010)

/signed


----------



## LordofFrog (27. Dezember 2010)

hier wird scheinbar gerne leichenschänder gespielt was?

aber btt: 

was macht man, wen man grade mal wieder in einem tiefpunkt angekommen ist, da grade krieg herrscht und man keine missions im emp fliegen soll?


----------



## Arsokan (27. Dezember 2010)

LordofFrog schrieb:


> hier wird scheinbar gerne leichenschänder gespielt was?
> 
> aber btt:
> 
> was macht man, wen man grade mal wieder in einem tiefpunkt angekommen ist, da grade krieg herrscht und man keine missions im emp fliegen soll?



Pack dir ne Domi, Fit die auf PvP und werf dich in ne bilige L1 Mission. Eben alle Rats abballern und warten und dann die Typen die meinen "Jay billiges Wartarget: missioner in Mission". 
Directional Scan immer alle 20sec drücken. Wenn ne Gang reinkommt einfach an Station warpen und docken sonst sich selbst über leichte Beute im Krieg freuen und den Schnitt ein wenig zu seinen Gunsten steigern


----------



## LordofFrog (27. Dezember 2010)

gallente liegt meinem char nicht so^^, der spckt lieber missiles. und mit caldari PvP machen is nicht so pralle.

aber zum glück is der krieg morgen abend vorbei.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (27. Dezember 2010)

Dass mit Caldari PvP nicht so pralle wäre, nenn ich mal ein unbewiesenes Vorurteil. Bei kleineren Gefechten oder 1vs1 ist das sowas von Wurscht.


----------



## LordofFrog (29. Dezember 2010)

meine erfahrungen zeigen, dass wenn man pvp machen will als caldarie, braucht man schon sehr gute skills. wenn man sieht, dass mansche minmatar schiffe 1000 dps und mehr machen, und ein missile boat vllt mal 500, dann is das schon ein himmelweiter unterschied.

auch dass man als caldari die med slots für shield braucht, macht die schife ehr ungeeignet für pvp.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (30. Dezember 2010)

Na, es kommt auch immer ganz drauf an, welchen Zweck das Schiff erfüllen soll. Aber sofort darauf zu schließen, dass Caldarischiffe wegen ihren Missiles weniger Schaden machen...o.O


Beispiel: Hurricane und Drake. Die beiden Battlecruiser stehen sich in nichts nach - auch nicht in den möglichen DPS; einfach mal paar Fittings durchsehen. Die beiden liegen meist bei 550-700dps.


Und wenn Shieldtank im PvP Schrott wäre, dann müsste die Hälfte oder mehr der Minmatar Schiffe PvP untauglich sein (man stelle sich Minmatar ohne Vagabondpiloten vor ). Sind sie aber nicht. Ob ein Schiff also nun auf Shield- oder Armortank ausgelegt ist, hat nichts über die Tauglichkeit im PvP auszusagen.




Übrigens: Ich fliege zwar keine Caldarischiffe, aber bezüglich 'Skillaufwand' hab ich genau das selbe über Minmatarschiffe gelesen. Ob da was dran ist, kA. Ich habe dafür kein Vergleich, mir ist/war jedoch nie etwas als Minmatarpilot aufgefallen und kam immer gut zurecht. (man sollte einfach nicht alles glauben was man so liest und hört. Sehr vieles ist auch mit Vorurteilen behaftet)


----------



## Arsokan (30. Dezember 2010)

Zum Thema Shield/Armor:
Gang/RR ist klar Armor - aber auch nur aus einen Grund: Ein RR für Armor hat erheblich geringere Fittinganforderungen als ein RR für shield = Mehr Gank bei vergleichbaren Tank

Eigentlich ist Shieldtank den Armortank in den meisten Fällen überlegen: Lädt auf über Zeit, keine Masseerhöhung (mehr Topspeed, Agility, warp, ...) und meist besseres Fitting.

Zum Thema Caldari und PvP, Missiles und co:

Ich weis nicht wer das Gerücht in die Welt gesetzt hat das Caldari im PVP schrott ist aber das kann ich definitiv nicht so unterschreiben. 

Caldari hat das BS mit den besten DPS gegen POS: Torp Raven
Caldari hat das beste Force Recon: Falcon
Caldari Covert Ops ist auch OK - sowohl die Scout als auch der Bomber (einzige Nachteil ist das er der kinetic-bomber ist was generell keine so gute Schadensart ist)
Caracal ist einer der besten Frigatte-Killer (Assault missile launcher rocken auf dem teil).
Drake ist einer der besten small gang BC's (massig EHP und guter efektiver DPS - was bringt es mir wenn der andere BC theoretisch 750DPS macht aber nie in range ist - Drake ist immer in Range solange die Missiles fliegen: HAM's mind. 20km+ bei guten skills und keine Trackingprobleme).
Was die Skillanforderungen angeht...na ja. Eigentlich sind Gunnery viel Skillintensiver da du erst einmal die smallguns auf T2 haben musst um mediumguns auf T2 nutzen zu können. Bei Missiles ein basisskill und dann heavy missiles auf 5 fertig. Je nach Missileart gibt es auch nur wenige Skills die diese Beeinflußen. Daher sinkt auch hier die Skillanforderung. 

Warum viele Matar als extrem Skillintensiv sehen sind deren Schlachtschiffe. Nehmen wir die Phon (Matari Tier1 BS) als Beispiel: 4 Gun und 4 Missileslots sowie riesen Drohnenhangar. Um es effektiv nutzen zu können braucht man: Large Projectile und Siege Launcher sowie alle Drohnenskills. Dies bedeutet viele Skills. Zusammen mit den üblichen EWar, Support und Basisskills sind da schnell 10 Millionen Skillpoints + drin. 
Selbiges gilt für deren Commandships und den Tier1 BC. 

Bei Capitals wird das ganz deutlich: Um den Dread zu fliegen brauchst du Capital Guns, Capital Siege und Capital Cruise Systeme - im Endeffekt doppelte Skillpointanforderung zur Revelation bspw. die auchnoch ohne Muni auskommt (nachdem sie einmal gefüttert wurde). 
Der Carrier ist der schlechteste in den Augen der meisten weil er im Endeffekt ein Thanatos ist mit schlechteren Tank. Der Repbonus macht sich höchstens bemerkbar in sehr kleinen Flotten aber genau hier ist dem seine Nieche: er ist der agilste von allen Carriern und stellt eine perfekte Supportplattform für small gangs dar die Capital-support anfordern. 
Caldari haben hier aber wirklich die Arschkarte: Deren Carrier ist Schieldcarrier und da bei BS/Capflotten dies nicht gebraucht wird eher meh...wobei er ab 2 chimeras in der Flotte ein Biest ist - Resibonus, Captransfer und 3x Shieldtransfer - Dem Duo kann nurnoch ne sehr große Flotte oder ein Titan gefährlich werden. Also auch hier eher der Grund das sie unbeliebt sind da sie nicht ganz das "swiss Armyknife" sind wie der Archon oder gerade der Thany. 

Generell währe ich mit so Aussagen immer sehr Vorsichtig was "Caldari Sucks at Pvp" oder so angeht. Sicher gibt es immer einen Klassenprimus für die jeweilige Aufgabe aber das ist doch nur gut so. Sonst bräuchten wir auch keine 4 (vielleicht bald 5?) Fraktionen/Rassen. 
(FAST) Jedes Schiff und jedes System hat seine Darseinsberechtigung und wird den Boden mit jeden Aufwischen in der entsprechenden Situation - Deine Aufgabe als Pilot ist es nun diese Sitationen herbeizuführen oder zu erkennen wann man besser wegläuft.


----------



## LordofFrog (31. Dezember 2010)

kann ich mal ein drake pvp fitting sehen, dass 600 dps macht?


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (31. Dezember 2010)

http://www.eveger.de/forum/showthread.php?t=24451



Schon die ersten Fittingvorschläge dürften mit Drohnen die '600er Marke' brechen. Aber wie Aroskan schon schrieb, was nützen dir mit anderen BCs theoretische 750 dps, wenn du nie triffst?

Übrigens, ein weiterer Vorteil bei Missiles ist: Du kannst dir die Schadensart aussuchen.


----------



## Arsokan (4. Januar 2011)

LordofFrog schrieb:


> kann ich mal ein drake pvp fitting sehen, dass 600 dps macht?



Stats w/link activated (Overloaded)
DPS 613 (703) 
EHP 90,388 (106,195)
Cap lasts 3 min w/mwd on, cap stable without

Read more: http://eve.battleclinic.com/loadout/44298-Command-Ham-Drake.html#ixzz1A44JFxbt

Und das von 0-25KM ohne Probleme...


----------

